# Sage Duo Temp Pro. Newbie question



## johnfishcurtis (Dec 26, 2020)

Just before Christmas I purchased a Sage Duo Temp Pro. It's all new to me but thoroughly enjoyable.

A couple of questions...

Should water come through the shower screen/head evenly? I have been warming my cups by flushing the machine without a portafilter and noticed it doesn't come out evenly across the whole screen.

Which basket should I use, the single or double lined one? The Sage instructions are a little vague.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

If you are using freshly ground by a good grinder(at home) coffee that has been roasted in the past 4 weeks then use a single walled basket to make 'proper coffee' if not your only option is to use a double walled basket.

Water doesn't exit absolutely perfectly but a reasonable spread normally

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnfishcurtis (Dec 26, 2020)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------

